# Have you given a wrong gift to a villager?



## CrankyCupcake (Aug 14, 2020)

Accidentally clicked on the wrong item and gave Raymond a customization kit!   Then I saw there was special dialogue for it. 








Have you ever clicked on the wrong item to give to any of your villagers? Was there special dialogue? Were there consequences?


----------



## Pintuition (Aug 14, 2020)

I gave Merengue a whole mermaid bed yesterday on accident. She was shocked, I regret not capturing her reaction. I had meant to give her a new dress!  I'm still waiting for her to be home to see if she replaced her bed or not. I'd feel better about the mistake if she actually used it! 

 I've also given the wrong colored items to villagers as well. Thankfully I've never seen them appear in their homes or anything!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 14, 2020)

I've given villagers the wrong clothing and accidentally gifted them furniture (RIP originality) before. I tend to stick to gifting them wrapped foreign fruits now because it's no-risk and I quite like most of my villagers' default clothing. 

In the future, once I get their photos, I'll probably go to Harv's island some more to see what clothing looks good on each one.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 14, 2020)

How did u gift him that at nooks?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Aug 14, 2020)

nice little share from OP because of the special dialogue 

i have once, i exited without saving because i know they will display that in their house.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Aug 14, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> How did u gift him that at nooks?



Talked to him. I had just bought customization kits to use and they were right next to the stack of fruit I usually give to all my islanders, I clicked too fast and so Raymond got a kit.


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes. I shut off my game because it did not suit the villager at all. I always make sure to wrap it right before I give it them so I don't accident gift the wrong item if it's not fruits.


----------



## Toska (Aug 14, 2020)

I do it every so often, and I just force close the game. I don't want my precious Diana displaying a fossil in her house!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Aug 14, 2020)

I accidentally gave Merry a black bikers helmet meant for Antonio... yikes


----------



## marea (Aug 14, 2020)

He says he loved it in the second pic but his facial expression makes it seem like he is being sarcastic XD I dont recall giving a villager something by mistake since i try to be extra careful but even when i happened to change my mind about a gift i gave someone i closed the game before it auto saved.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 14, 2020)

Yeah I gave Mira the wrong color dress and it clashes with everything about her. She wears it constantly to remind me of my shortcomings


----------



## rawstberry (Aug 14, 2020)

yeah, happaned to me few times before, especially at the beginning of the game. i gifted sherb peach dress by an accident. he looked very cute though. ☺ on the other hand i also mistakenly gifted audie a kimono and it looks weirdly stretched on her, i regret not closing the game before autosave.


----------



## FaerieRose (Aug 14, 2020)

I accidentally gave Fauna a cooler instead of a white mini-fridge. Not too big of a deal, since she liked it, and it doesn't clash with how I'm redecorating her house.


----------



## Uffe (Aug 14, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> How did u gift him that at nooks?


Sometimes villagers will be at Nook's Cranny, Able Sisters, or the Museum.

@OP: I gave Apple a candle once. I should have just reset the game. I wasn't happy about giving her that gift. Fortunately, it didn't look out of place at her house.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Aug 14, 2020)

One time I made Tucker a fossil doorplate with one of my fossils cuz I thought it'd look perfect for him.

When I went to give him the gift my brain clicked on the other fossil in my inventory


----------



## Cass123 (Aug 14, 2020)

Accidentally selected a 99k money bag and the villager refused to be gifted currency. Luckily I was still able to gift them something else.


----------



## jenboston22 (Aug 14, 2020)

I just accidentally gave Raymond a fossil and I didn't think to force quit the game ... please Raymond, please, _please _don't display the fossil in your house! Oh, the hours I spent looking for you...

To answer the question -- he mentioned something about liking old things. Haha


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes, I’ve given the wrong gift because of my joycons drifting  I wanted to give Tabby a cute dress but I accidentally gave her a hoodie that I received from a villager. I didn’t know how it looked like at the time because I didn’t try it on yet. Thankfully it suit her so I let her keep it!!


----------



## itsmxuse (Aug 14, 2020)

I had done it the other day, went to give my villagers matching raincoats in their favourite colours and accidentally gave Chèvre the purple on that was meant for Kitt and I hate it every time I see her wear it


----------



## Serabee (Aug 14, 2020)

jenboston22 said:


> I just accidentally gave Raymond a fossil and I didn't think to force quit the game ... please Raymond, please, _please _don't display the fossil in your house! Oh, the hours I spent looking for you...


From my experience, they NEVER display fossils. Even if you want them too 

And, fortunately, I have yet to slip up that I can recall. Even with wrapped gifts, I'm more likely to unwrap something to be 100% sure it's the right gift then to risk giving the wrong one!


----------



## marshallows (Aug 14, 2020)

yes. gave beau a hot pink muscle tee and i regret it still to this day. 
i really wish we can have the option to complain to isabelle and be able to choose and delete which item we accidentally gave to our villagers.


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes, I accidentally gave Zucker a meme shirt and now he won't stop wearing it but I'm owning up to it


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 14, 2020)

Have bob in a starter house which i love and he was one of the main reasons i didnt want to reset & i told someone i was thinking about gifting bob a moms cake... (the purple one with the cat face) but then later on i was telling them how i wanted to give him maybe a golden lucky cat and not a moms cake & they told me how they took it upon themselves to give him the cake but accidentally gifted them the cake with the dog on it... and it looks horrible just like i thought it would... i dont even think i can fix it because he still has room for my tabletop items so ill never be able to just get rid of it i dont think, unfortunately.. just want to reset but now i have way too many goodies and spent a lot of tbts to just give it all up ..


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 14, 2020)

yeah, but it wasn't too big of a deal in my case. I had a bunch of wrapped clothing to give to each villager, and i forgot which one was for Judy so I ended up giving her the wrong dress. thankfully it still looked good on her lmao


----------



## Tiffany (Aug 14, 2020)

Multiple times I've done this. A villager gave me a ninja shirt and right after I accidentally gave it to Patty instead of the gift I had for her. It actually looks good on her and she always wears it with the pansy crown I gave her for her birthday. For some reason I have many times accidentally given Walt a tool or iron(always reset) dk why it happens so often with him. This technically wasn't an accident but Boone had me take a gift to Raymond and it was the instant muscles suit. He loves it and wears it all the time. I have gotten used to seeing him in it now but it was really weird for a while. My biggest problem is I can't say no when they ask me for something I have(they want it so bad). I wasn't even thinking when Ellie asked me for the sea bass I forgot to throw back and she had it prominently displayed until she moved(ugh). And Patty has a flea displayed on her dresser smh. Walt just asked for the beach chair I was carrying yesterday(please dont display it in you house please). I have got to learn to say no lol.


----------



## Katgamer (Aug 14, 2020)

I accidentally gave Ankha a picture of bob I don’t remember what she said


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 14, 2020)

One time I accidentally gave Audie a piece of clay instead of the shirt I wanted her to have. xD Wasn't too bad tho bc she only took one


----------



## Ace Marvel (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes! well I completed a request and flora got a comedian shirt in yellow and she wore it all the time. Luckily I have her amiibo card, so I just got her again. But her initial reaction was that she hated it and she wouldn't wear it, even asked me and I said no, still wore it.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 14, 2020)

I have a couple times, though I immediately exited so it wouldn’t save. The first time I almost gave Kiki 99k bells though now I know she wouldn’t have kept that (unless they changed that recently). Other times, I’ve accidentally clicked on materials or random pieces of furniture that was in my inventory at the time.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes I gave Julian a zigzag dress once. He wore it once when I first gave him the dress and got rid of it right after thankfully.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Aug 14, 2020)

I once gave my past villager Blanche a menu chalkboard when I wanted to give her fruit xD


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 14, 2020)

When Chadder used to live on my island, I gave him a school uniform...unfortunately I didn't see that it was a girls uniform. After that, he wore that school-girl dress alllll the time lol!

edit: typo


----------



## MelodyRivers (Aug 14, 2020)

I gave an orange dress to Whitney and a blue dress to Nan once. It was on separate days too. I couldn’t find one of them so I gave the orange dress to Whitney by accident. I went into my inventory to get out my orange dress intending to give it to Nan when I found her. I ended up giving Nan the blue dress by accident.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Aug 14, 2020)

I once gave Sherb a blue dress that was meant for another villager. He changed into once, but then displayed it in his house xD

And yesterday, I gave Wolfgang a garbage pail by accident and he put it in his house and I'm regretting everything.


----------



## Rosch (Aug 14, 2020)

I've done this several times a long time ago, during the first two months. I quit the game and load from the last autosave. But nowadays, I always wrap the gifts to prevent mistakes.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 15, 2020)

I also gifted drago a screen too soon and had to get rid of him and want him back


----------



## John Wick (Aug 15, 2020)

Nope.

I only ever give fruit.

Hard to screw up a coconut.


----------



## xara (Aug 15, 2020)

i accidentally gave vivian a wedding table lmao


----------



## lPeachy (Aug 15, 2020)

*sigh* Beau is currently walking around in a tank top meant for Blanche 
I figured it wouldn’t matter much because it only matched one of his styles and none of his colors, right?
But boy does he love that tank top


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 15, 2020)

not really a wrong gift but i gifted dobie a witch hat which i thought would look good but turns out it didnt look good on him at all. i tried to get him to remove but he just likes it so much i kinda gave up.


----------



## Fraggle (Aug 15, 2020)

I accidentally gave Judy a black bass from my inventory and... you guessed it... that damn fish is always on display.


----------



## milraen (Aug 15, 2020)

I accidentally gave Julian a piece of furniture, which I’d somehow accidentally wrapped instead of fruit. I panicked and closed my game without saving. Julian is NOT going to ruin his beautiful home on my watch


----------



## Autbird (Aug 15, 2020)

I accidentally gave Bam some farmer overalls...which of course look like a dress on him. I didn't think to quit before saving.. and my silly jock baby decided to wear it all the time.


----------



## petrichr (Aug 15, 2020)

Accidentally gave Lopez the maid dress meant for Ellie TT_TT now it's in his house!


----------



## Vsmith (Aug 15, 2020)

I gave Kidd a gift that was meant for Bangle. I was disappointed so I closed the game before it saved so I can do it over.  The bold mumu was for Bangle, Kidd!!!


----------



## OiGuessWho (Aug 15, 2020)

I accidently gave Francine a Red Sewing Machine. Despite it being completely against her aesthetic, she ALWAYS has it on display :/


----------



## Duckling (Aug 15, 2020)

Almost gave something ugly to Flora... can’t remember what it was exactly but I know I was so relieved that I didn’t gift it to her lol


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 15, 2020)

accidentally gave diva a stick :/ she wasn't too happy


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 15, 2020)

I gave Raymond once one of Mom's art by mistake, however, he never placed it anywhere in his house even if he seemed to like it. Wanted to give him originally a Meme shirt.


----------



## loveclove (Aug 15, 2020)

I gave Diana funny glasses when I was just starting and didn't know they would wear them forever lol I regret it to this day


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 15, 2020)

all the time... my gf gave hopkins a robot hero.  i think that was the biggest error.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

Sometimes I accidentall give them the wrong things but a few times I’ve gifted back something a villager has given me before :”D
They say they love it and under it they say something like
“Looks kinda familiar?”


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 15, 2020)

I keep trying to give my animals themed items according to what their houses look like but sometimes I mess up.  I gave merengue a skull radio and....well it looks strange in her cutesy house lol


----------



## jenikinz (Aug 15, 2020)

I gave Paolo funny glasses when I meant to give him a handlebar mustache. He loved those glasses and wore them all the time, they looked ridiculous on him lol


----------

